

Ask HN: Tell me your pains that you want paid solutions for - marcamillion

Do you have any problems on a day-to-day basis that you just wished there was a product/startup that solved that problem?<p>If so, tell me and who knows...maybe you may get your wish :)
======
polyfractal
May I make a suggestion? You are asking the wrong crowd of people.

You are asking a group of highly motivated, highly technical people what
problems they have at their dayjob. This is the exact reason we have a hundred
to-do lists, time-trackers and project management packages.

I'm not saying there is no room to innovate in the "serving other technical
people" field. But if you step outside and talk to someone in some _totally
different field_ , I imagine you will not only be solving problems but will be
doing so in a less competitive, more lucrative environment.

You would be surprised/aghast at how crude of technical solutions many careers
put up with on a day-to-day basis.

~~~
AznHisoka
I agree. Go ask a bunch of moms or business owners what they want. not hackers

------
Forrest7778
This may sound extremely silly - but I'd love to have a desktop organizer
application. Like I could decide to segment my desktop into 4 equal areas:
games, pictures, applications, work-related. And then there could be a spot in
the middle with an unsorted aspect. I could then click every item in the
unsorted category and decide which category if any I wanted them in.

It would also be neat to have options on how many segments you wanted, the
size of them, location, that sort of thing.

I'm not saying everyone wants this - maybe this will spur you into thinking of
something else innovative. I just think that it's really annoying to drag and
drop icons on my desktop as is - and an application could potentially make
that easier.

I hope this helps :)

~~~
vyrotek
<http://www.stardock.com/products/fences/> ?

~~~
Forrest7778
Thanks!

------
vyrotek
I wish it was this easy ;)

The problem most folks have here is usually finding an idea someone will pay
for. It takes being at the right place at the right time and a bit of luck to
stumble onto those tough problems that people want to pay money to make go
away.

------
newman314
I wish there was a tool with an Excel-like front end that let me do modeling
coupled with a database backend.

It let me do a lot of what-if questions along with data input, formatting etc.

~~~
endersshadow
Does this get you what you need? <http://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/bi/powerpivot.aspx>

I build the modeling and what-iffing systems for enterprises as a living, and
we see some use of this for decentralized modeling. SQL Server Analysis
Services does heavy lifting if you have enterprise data to worry about.

~~~
newman314
I'll take a look at it but first glance seems to indicate it's Windows and SQL
Server only.

I was hoping for something that I could use on a Mac and let me plug into a
variety of backend sources via some mapping utility/connector: MySQL, Oracle,
NoSQL, etc.

------
revorad
I want better documentation for all software I use. Just this morning I have
spent 3 hours trying to _install_ something. Give me better documentation,
make it easy to search.

------
paulhauggis
I think you will have a much better chance at success if you solve a problem
that you also have.

------
joelmaat
Startup idea brainstorming, research, and market testing :).

Small market for that though.

